
Japanese Declare Crisis at Level of Chernobyl - lotusleaf1987
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703841904576256742249147126.html
======
sp332
No, they don't. The scale only goes to 7. Fukushima is now at "level 7", but
doesn't mean that the crisis is "at the level of Chernobyl".

